# HUBLOT and Manchester United Come Together for a Night of Fashion and Charity



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*HUBLOT and Manchester United*
*Come Together for a Night of Fashion and Charity*

New York, NY (July 26, 2011) - On Monday, July 25, Hublot and legendary soccer club Manchester United teamed up for an elegant evening, in aid of the Manchester United Foundation.

During their five city US tour Manchester United attended the dinner at the iconic Cipriani Wall Street, all the players including *Chicharito*, *Michael Owen*, *Patrice Evra*, *Rio Ferdinand*, *Nani* and manager *Sir Alex Ferguson* participated in the 'Art of Fusion Fashion Show' showing off the latest timepieces from Hublot. Manchester United and Hublot have already collaborated on 3 watches, the latest of which the *King Power Red Devil *has grass from the hallowed turf of Old Trafford Stadium embedded in the indexes.








Ryan Giggs

Following the runway show, a live auction that included Sir Alex Ferguson's Hublot All Black Red timepiece, along with various Manchester United collectibles, was held. Proceeds from the evening will benefit the _Manchester United Foundation_, which strives to improve the lives of children and young people around the World.








Beatrice de Quervain and Sir Alex Ferguson



> _Through the power of Football, Manchester United Foundation will develop our youngsters so that they are able to acquire qualities which will remain with them through life - being positive, believing in themselves, working hard and recognizing the importance of team work. These are all attributes which I instill every day in our players._
> 
> 
> > said Sir Alex Ferguson.
> ...


----------

